# When Sony Attacks, Police Raid graf_chokolo's home



## DarkCrudus (Feb 23, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It seems Sony is not happy with the long process of using American civil courts to fight off the PS3 hackers, and have decided to step up the war game to the next level, and have now got the German police on their side to raid early this morning graf_chokolo's home and take all his computers!



Source1
Source2


wow they are on a rampage


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 23, 2011)

This is getting ridiculous.
Actually scratch that
THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## DarkCrudus (Feb 23, 2011)

it certainly is, wonder what german laws are for raids


----------



## Sotoro (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, ok it's really time, that the hackers release the last unknown decryption keys - sony is going to far...


----------



## Law (Feb 23, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And to prove it, i kept my word and uploaded all my HV reversing stuff.
> Upload it everywhere so SONY couldn’t remove it easily.



I think he just fucked himself over. What a childish little _[nope]_.


----------



## antwill (Feb 23, 2011)

You guys should imagine if Nintendo were this proactive. They'd have gotten more than just kongsnutz xD.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Feb 23, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD possibly he did say he'd do that if they went further


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 23, 2011)

pocchama1996 said:
			
		

> This is getting ridiculous.
> Actually scratch that
> THIS IS MADNESS!



Madness... this is SONY!

but wth sony? you're going too far!


----------



## thedicemaster (Feb 23, 2011)

is it really legal what they did?
as far as i know what he did was really nothing more than violating the psn ToS/license agreement which holds very little legal weight in europe.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 23, 2011)

wtf sony there's gonna be retaliation this time they've dug their own graves!


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 23, 2011)

"LEAVE HACKERS ALONE!!!1111oneone!"- Chris Crocker


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sony is so funny


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 23, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> I think he just fucked himself over. What a childish little [nope].



exactly. 

- he has himself to blaim, it may sound outrages looking at it from an anti-sony side, but they have legal right to do so.


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2011)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> wonder what german laws are for raidsQUOTE(thedicemaster @ Feb 23 2011, 04:18 PM) is it really legal what they did?


It's standard procedure with piracy charges. 

And Sony didn't "do" anything. They don't control the police. They filed piracy charges with the court, and the _court_ ordered a search. So yes, it's legal.


----------



## Theraima (Feb 23, 2011)

This is going too far Sony.. Too far.


----------



## Takanato (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol now they're developing a Hack Proof PS3 

http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/7106...rce=twitterfeed
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/115/1151243p1.html


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 23, 2011)

NOT GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## Windaga (Feb 23, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> DarkCrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if that's the case, then there's no need to get upset. This is standard procedure, then?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 23, 2011)

graf_chokolo only reverse engineered, nothing to do with piracy. If that isn't legal, neither are Anti-Virus's.


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> wtf sony there's gonna be retaliation this time they've dug their own graves!


Ooooh! Scandalous!!! lol

When Sony said they were going after people, they were serious!!! And it took them no time at all, either.

I just say that all of the hackers and modders just collaborate and just take the PS3 down, from static IP addresses. Sony has yet to actually fix their security problem with it, or take the time to make the common key random, so it shouldn't be too hard to take down. Maybe a little virus that could make PSN unusable until Sony can fix it... lol That would be some initiative to fix there security there. lol


----------



## Law (Feb 23, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really hope they do this so they just get thrown in jail.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 23, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> graf_chokolo only reverse engineered, nothing to do with piracy. If that isn't legal, neither are Anti-Virus's.


Sorry? AV reverse engineered on virus themselves, which has no legal standing what so ever.

"*The reverse engineering of software in the US is generally illegal because most EULA prohibit it, and courts have found such contractual prohibitions to override the copyright law*; see Bowers v. Baystate Technologies. Article 6 of the 1991 EU Computer Programs Directive allows reverse engineering for the purposes of interoperability, but prohibits it for the purposes of creating a competing product, and also *prohibits the public release of information obtained through reverse engineering of software*." --- from Wiki


----------



## emigre (Feb 23, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> jonesman99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whilst in the process affecting and damaging the enjoyment of millions of legitamite users. Seriously anything which hurts legitamite users will result in hackers losing their credability and moral cause.


----------



## ZeroTm (Feb 23, 2011)

He brought that upon himself. Sony is not overreacting whatsoever. They are just protecting their own goods, even if it means to raid someone's house. Pirates deserve to be punished. (I do realize that I'm on a hacking website, but as time passed I realized that we need to support the game industry, not damaging it by pirating every game we see.


----------



## antwill (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't believe all you people, what is wrong with you all using logic and reasoning instead of blatant anti-Sony comments! You should all be ashamed of yourselves for thinking. No but seriously, why do most of these people seem to not read the post and think that Sony controls the police force?


----------



## foxgrey (Feb 23, 2011)

I think everyone misses out on the point of this. Most scene hackers do what they do, because the consoles are theirs, and information should be free. Even though the community involved generally use the exploits for piracy, the actaul Devs don't usually have that intention.

Anytime a corporation can take away our rights and freedoms is an outrage. I hope that someone is able to take the HV bible that Chaf released and make some serious shit for the ps3. Things that take down the networks for innocent users is not the way. Enabling piracy, or massive online cheats is not the way either. How about some real CFW that truely gives us a machine "that does everything", that can be installed with no prior hacks or dongles on any ps3!

Hit sony where it hurts, not the software devs!


----------



## zachpl (Feb 23, 2011)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> He brought that upon himself. Sony is not overreacting whatsoever. They are just protecting their own goods, even if it means to raid someone's house. Pirates deserve to be punished. (I do realize that I'm on a hacking website, but as time passed I realized that we need to support the game industry, not damaging it by pirating every game we see.



All graf did was work on linux. I love when all the sony fanboys bring in piracy in every fucking sentence when they have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 23, 2011)

What Sony has to do with the police raiding his house? It wasn't Sony thugs who invaded the house, you know, it's just a legal procedure, as already said on the topic.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 23, 2011)

was he the one who threatened sony to release the HV code if sony didnt stop?


----------



## nl255 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, those computers are trash now as they will probably put rootkits and other spyware on them (including in the BIOS) so he will have to trash/sell them after carefully recovering as much data as possible.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Feb 23, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> was he the one who threatened sony to release the HV code if sony didnt stop?



he sure is, and then he did it =P


----------



## nl255 (Feb 23, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> was he the one who threatened sony to release the HV code if sony didnt stop?



Already been released, presumably via dead man's switch from a remote server in another country.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 23, 2011)

This is just ridiculous. 

I lost respect for Sony a while ago, but if it gets any worse than this, it might actually change whether I want to buy their products or not.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 23, 2011)

That's fake.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Feb 23, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> What Sony has to do with the police raiding his house? It wasn't Sony thugs who invaded the house, you know, it's just a legal procedure, as already said on the topic.



what sony has to do with the police is sony has been trying to get graf, which through the police they did. though the police werent sony employees they were most likely put on alert by sony, and that is what they have to do with the police


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 23, 2011)

Hearing this makes me wonder how far Sony will go. They might start putting out Mob hits on hackers.


----------



## lordrand11 (Feb 23, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes in the US its generally illegal. I don't know about Germany though.


----------



## matt382 (Feb 23, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks Sony hasn't done anything wrong? I mean all they are doing is protecting their software. Their actions may be a little over-exaggurated, but still... And when people say they are trying to control people's consoles and ownership and stuff, I don't agree. I think that Sony are trying to protect the software, cus when people buy the console, they don't own the software.. Sony still has rights over it.


----------



## yellowthunder (Feb 23, 2011)

matt382 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks Sony hasn't done anything wrong? I mean all they are doing is protecting their software. Their actions may be a little over-exaggurated, but still... And when people say they are trying to control people's consoles and ownership and stuff, I don't agree. I think that Sony are trying to protect the software, cus when people buy the console, they don't own the software.. Sony still has rights over it.


I'm still thinking the raiding part was a little too far.


----------



## donelwero (Feb 23, 2011)

No you're not the only one. I mean, there had to be retaliation for what hackers were doing, but this has gone too far. I won't and I mean it, wont be buying anything from sony, not a single usb. F*ck them, they can't be above people's rights.

You bought it, you own it. You can do whatever you want with it. Just think about it, what are the gonna do now? Go after every site that publishes homebrew, news and info about the PS3/PSP scene? I don't know if filetrip hosts any kind of PS3/PSP homebrew, will they take it down??

Really, f*ck them, hope that at least 100K people stops buying their shit.


----------



## ZeroTm (Feb 23, 2011)

zachpl said:
			
		

> ZeroTm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ps fanboy? I don't even own a ps3.


----------



## DominoBright (Feb 23, 2011)

donelwero said:
			
		

> Really, f*ck them, hope that at least 100K people stops buying their shit.


Count me as one. I was considering getting a PS3 for the wrong reasons, but I don't even want to do that anymore.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 23, 2011)

yellowthunder said:
			
		

> matt382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The raiding part wasn't Sony, it's what they do there.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Feb 23, 2011)

for all those who are saying boycott sony, just remember, dont buy anything NEW from them, buy it all second hand, I believe they dont get any profit from that =P

Edit
@above, still was influenced by sony


----------



## donelwero (Feb 23, 2011)

So russian Team M33 anyone? Hope that's what things will turn to. Hope hackers wont stop fighting.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 23, 2011)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> for all those who are saying boycott sony, just remember, dont buy anything NEW from them, buy it all second hand, I believe they dont get any profit from that =P
> 
> Edit
> @above, still was influenced by sony


Of course it was influenced by Sony. I'm saying that they just didn't said: "HEY GERMAN POLICE, RAID THIS MOTHERFUCKER HOUSE AND CONFISCATE EVERY PC THERE". They don't have this power, it was a LEGAL DECISION.


----------



## tajio (Feb 23, 2011)

World Wide Web War! Sony Vs. Hackers!

How long did World War 1 & 2 last?


----------



## donelwero (Feb 23, 2011)

lol, I'd love to see those 4chan dudes using their LOIC to seize the psn store.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 23, 2011)

tajio said:
			
		

> World Wide Web War! Sony Vs. Hackers!
> 
> How long did World War 1 & 2 last?



hey taijo i been pm you answer


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 23, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## indask8 (Feb 23, 2011)

This is getting crazy, I wonder how it can go even higher.

Well, I guess the NGP will probably not be for me after all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :boycot:.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 23, 2011)

Instead of spending time and resources to fix their console, they're going after all the hackers.

Instead of emailing him to say stop or anything, they skip all that shit and go straight for the raid through the police?

I get wanting to protect your shit, but you don't do it this way. And I'm surprised to see people saying Sony are in the right so far.

I'm glad Nintendo and Microsoft would NEVER dare do this. Mainly because they have brains working at those companies who knows if you go after people like this, you're hurting yourself in the end when people aren't buying your stuff and you start losing profits and stock. You also don't risk a huge hack coming your way like Sony is doing.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 23, 2011)

If this keeps up, Sony will become so hated in the video game industry that they'll be unable to sell anything to anyone.


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> they skip all that shit and go straight for the raid through the police?


Sony doesn't control the German police.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 23, 2011)

This is really getting on my nerves.

I really agree with you ShadowSoldier, they should have just said stop, not go right to him and take all his stuff.

He did say if they did this that he would release all of his research right?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 23, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No shit, Sherlock.

Instead of sending this guy a letter to stop or whatever. They just tell the police and then they raid him. So much for a warning.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 23, 2011)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> He brought that upon himself. Sony is not overreacting whatsoever. They are just protecting their own goods, even if it means to raid someone's house. Pirates deserve to be punished. (I do realize that I'm on a hacking website, but as time passed I realized that we need to support the game industry, not damaging it by pirating every game we see.


Even if it mean yours? If you do not care then they can just raid your house on the smallest suspicion.   

That if Sony was raiding the house themselves.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 23, 2011)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> He brought that upon himself. *Sony is not overreacting whatsoever.* They are just protecting their own goods, even if it means to raid someone's house.* Pirates deserve to be punished.* (I do realize that I'm on a hacking website, but as time passed I realized that we need to support the game industry, not damaging it by pirating every game we see.








Also, there's no closing parenthese.


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> No shit, Sherlock.
> 
> Instead of sending this guy a letter to stop or whatever. They just tell the police and then they raid him. So much for a warning.







a) How do you know they didn't sent him any warning? Or a cease and desist letter? Are you sure?  

b) Again, Sony does _not_ control the German police. They can't "tell the police and then they raid him." They can report his activity to the police and file a law suit, and if the prosecutor in charge deems it valid, the police then follows the standard procedure. Which, in cases of suspected copyright infringement, is searching his place and taking pretty much everything in as evidence. And calling ahead to warn him that they're coming would be a bit counterproductive. 

If you think that's "going too far," feel free to take it up with the German courts.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 23, 2011)

donelwero said:
			
		

> lol, I'd love to see those 4chan dudes using their LOIC to seize the psn store.


Hmmmmmmmmmm thats not a bad idea.... *goes to 4chan*


----------



## Law (Feb 23, 2011)

Sony were actually the ones who told the nazis to raid houses they suspected jews were hiding in during WW2.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 23, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Sony were actually the ones who told the nazis to raid houses they suspected jews were hiding in during WW2.


Lol, your sig describes this perfectly.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)

It amazes me that they seem to be madly concerned about PS3 hacking and stuff... but don't appear to care too much about PSP hacks.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 23, 2011)

-.- Sony? Seriously? You're throwing away your money in hopes to end something that will never cease.... Just quit now and be done with it, you're pissing off your fans and scaring everybody. In short, you're pushing your customers away with your lack of respect.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 23, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> It amazes me that they seem to be madly concerned about PS3 hacking and stuff... but don't appear to care too much about PSP hacks.



That's sorta because PSP is near the end of its run and already pretty dead to them; the NGP has already been announced, the go was an absolute failure, there's about, what, 10 new high-profile games this year, and they would REALLY be throwing away their money going after PSP hackers. They just autoban CFW PSPs from PSN, I think. And there's still F*ckPSN and a few others to undo that since Sony would be wasting time taking down since they're so widespread by now.

They have SOME sense.

The PS3 isn't near the end of it's run though. Until the PS4 is announced, sony'll fight the hackers tooth and nail and probably try to replicate the bleem case, since they know their defense is false and shallow but they'll always have enough money and lawyers yet Geo might not.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 23, 2011)

now i regret hacking my ps3....but still SONY IS A BUNCH OF [censored]S


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Raiding people's homes now? F*** YOU SONY

Hackers, please help everyone you can to hack their PS3 and their PSPs.

Sony is an evil company and they need to be destroyed. They need to leave the video game industry for good, just like Atari, NEC, SNK, Sega, etc.

Sell your Sony products. If you support Sony you're just part of the problem.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 24, 2011)

If Sony cared this much about the PSP it could have been a great handheld system. 

Sony needs to vent all this rage at themselves for not being able to build a proper system that can withstand some basement hackers. Geez.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 24, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Raiding people's homes now? F*** YOU SONY
> 
> Hackers, please help everyone you can to hack their PS3 and their PSPs.
> 
> ...



Uh.. doesn't Atari, SNK, and Sega still make video games...?


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Feb 24, 2011)

but they don't make videogame consoles...i think that was the major point lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah but he said Video Game Industry. So who knows.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Feb 24, 2011)

you can't be in the videogame industry unless 
1) you make videogame consoles and companies start making games for your console
2) you are a videogame company(I.E. EA,Epic Games,etc.)
so...yeah,i think you just wanna troll


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 24, 2011)

*Seriously*, graf_chokolo has to blame himself for this shit, because why the hell did he post a PayPal donation button on his blog and did not remove it? http://grafchokolo.com/

One single donation and anyone knows his real name. Once his real name is known, it's no problem to get his address.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 24, 2011)

Actually no. He worded his post wrong. Stop trying to start shit.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks for the info,Captain Obvious!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 24, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Actually no. He worded his post wrong. Stop trying to start shit.



What?


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 24, 2011)

i feel that homebrew/piracy will die though the next generation with the ngp and 3ds


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 24, 2011)

sony is the hitler of hackers
the hacklocust


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Feb 24, 2011)

nobody worded their post wrong,you didn't understand,just live with it
sony don't make games,just consoles,and i think everyone pretty much knows this


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 24, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> nobody worded their post wrong,you didn't understand,just live with it



What did I apparently not understand? Explain.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Feb 24, 2011)

not talking about you lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 24, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So unless I'm understanding that wrong. It says they handle the r&D, the production of hardware and software.... then again I'm not entirely sure if that means they develop it...


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Feb 24, 2011)

they don't develope software,in such case they'd have a Sony Games Studio,just like Microsoft's for the 360
so...you lose
by software they mean having the brands and sustaining them,not making(I.E. Little Big Planet,Uncharted,God of War,etc.)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 24, 2011)

Man, I've never seen someone react so maliciously over the internet because someone was wrong. You definitely need to go out and make some friends.


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sony's only so Aggro because Sony made their games 3D but they required the glasses that use batteries. Then Nintendo steals their thunder with "Eyeglasses-less 3D." Then Toshiba does the same thing for their LCD TVs in Japan.

Sony had some bent up anger and decided to take it out in the only valid point they could. Sewing the crap out of people. Whom better to sue but the pirates and hackers themselves. Next they'll go after people whom are mirroring "Teh P1rat3 Behy."

Also,

"Sony don't make game, just consoles."

ORLY?
Wikiepdia Page


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 24, 2011)

Keep it on topic guys.  If you want to bicker with each other take it to PM's.  Further posts will be trashed.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 24, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> *Seriously*, graf_chokolo has to blame himself for this shit...



That still doesn't make it right for Sony to violate our privacy and raid people's home. 

Sony is an evil, racist, anti-religious, anti-consumer company and they need to be destroyed. 

Everyone on this site is here for one purpose and one purpose only. If you side with Sony you're just proving you're nothing but a worthless hypocrite.

They're going to put your name on a list simply because you watched a video. 

They're going to come to your home simply because you modified your PS3.

In the eyes of Sony everyone is a criminal.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 24, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Sony's only so Aggro because Sony made their games 3D but they required the glasses that use batteries. Then Nintendo steals their thunder with "Eyeglasses-less 3D." Then Toshiba does the same thing for their LCD TVs in Japan.
> 
> Sony had some bent up anger and decided to take it out in the only valid point they could. Sewing the crap out of people. Whom better to sue but the pirates and hackers themselves. Next they'll go after people whom are mirroring "Teh P1rat3 Behy."



Sony's just pissed off that their previously bulletproof system is now riddled with holes. What are you talking about?

They're suing the crap out of people because there's no other way to stop the hacks. I mean I doubt the lawsuits will make the PS3 invulnerable but odds are it'll scare a few people off from pirating games for their system.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Feb 24, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Man, I've never seen someone react so maliciously over the internet because someone was wrong. You definitely need to go out and make some friends.


haha
dude,that's not the point,it's just your arrogant way of saying things,and that you won't admit you're wrong


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> They're suing the crap out of people because there's no other way to stop the hacks. *I mean I doubt the lawsuits will make the PS3 invulnerable but odds are it'll scare a few people off from pirating games for their system.*



That's the fanboy spin you hear from the sony cheerleaders. These are the kind of scumbag hypocrites that are siding with a huge corporation that's suing average people. 

Meanwhile everyone I know will be helping as many people as possible to hack their PS3s and their PSPs.

Take this fight right to Sony's front door.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 24, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not siding with them, it's just that's what they want to do to prevent piracy. It's a pretty disgusting way to prevent piracy instead of them just trying their best to release safe system updates or new technologies to combat piracy, but it's what they're doing.

Hey, at least Sony got you doing something useful for this forum. There's a crop of threads of people having problems with hacking their PSPs, go give them a hand.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Yeah, sure.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 24, 2011)

But this isn't just about piracy, it's also about whether people have the right to mod it to allow homebrew (which is 100% legal), or to not allow them. Even people who still buy their games, just run them off of an HDD or have some other homebrew that allows any type of media file, are getting banned and warned too.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 24, 2011)

I wonder... To what extent will Sony go? I used to love them... I still do, but I don't know if I can support a company that will get the law to punish one of its consumers... Piracy hurts, but really?

Sony must really be hurting...


----------



## Coto (Feb 24, 2011)

What if NGP uses the same key- encryption algorithm? Perhaps there`s a remotely chance of WHY is Sony acting this way, besides PSP and PS3. Just a thought anyways. 

Sony may do low life things, but surely they do awesome hardware besides excellent software (like PSX PSP POPS) .

And if it`s that good i`m acquiring one of those machines anyway.

I`m not a Sony fanboy, they can burn in hell for all this.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 24, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you even care who sides who? This is not a war, just don't buy their products if you don't like and stop posting like a revolutionary kid.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Why do you even care who sides who? This is not a war, just don't buy their products if you don't like and stop posting like a revolutionary kid.



Well please forgive me gramps but I'm just an average Joe, like most of the people on this web site. I'm also an honest person. I know why were all here. Despite that knowledge I was raised to have at least some degree of moral character. Maybe being a thief I've failed in that last regard, but even I know what Sony is doing is wrong. And I would NEVER side with a big corporation over my fellow, average Joe.

You don't think its a war? These people would take every single penny you have if you let them. Its all about "take." On both sides. And even though I'm a crook, I'm at least honest to enough to admit why where all here, and why all good people are obligated to oppose the evil empire.

And that's basically it.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 24, 2011)

*Facepalm*

Good luck with that.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> *Facepalm*
> 
> Good luck with that.



It could be you. 

I'm sure you've downloaded a rom, or a movie, or something that had copyright protection. People get busted for that every single day. Are you willing to take that karmic chance? I mean, were all crooks here. Seriously, to anyone who sides with Sony...

It could be you. 

Go ahead. Tempt the fates.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 24, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm prepared to take the consequences. Seriously.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Sony, you really are Nazis. First you act like Nazis, now you enlist the help of the country that the Nazis were formed... This is just..Unjust..


----------



## Law (Feb 24, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Wow Sony, you really are Nazis. First you act like Nazis, now you enlist the help of the country that the Nazis were formed... This is just..Unjust..



well I guess the guy they raided must have been a nazi too because he lived in Germany, the country that the nazis were formed in. Every german must be a nazi!

Or maybe he's jewish which is why the german courts (ran by nazi judges) were so quick to give the go ahead for the police (also nazis) to raid his house.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 24, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that's just mean, when did every german act like a Nazi? Sony is acting like Nazis. Does that mean every PS3 Fan is a Nazi too?

*looks at Law's signature*


----------



## Gitaroo (Feb 24, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> What if NGP uses the same key- encryption algorithm? Perhaps there`s a remotely chance of WHY is Sony acting this way, besides PSP and PS3. Just a thought anyways.
> 
> Sony may do low life things, but surely they do awesome hardware besides excellent software (like PSX PSP POPS) .
> 
> ...



similar security structure maybe, highly doubt that it will use the same encryption key. They might make PS1 and PS suite apps not transferable through usb from PS3 now since the security has been compromised. You have to redownload from the NGP instead with new encryption key.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I still do, but I don't know if I can support a company that will get the law to punish one of its consumers...


a person who is threatening a company saying he was going to release the HV reverse engineering code which might cause them financial downfall isnt a normal consumer


----------



## T3GZdev (Feb 24, 2011)

pikachu


----------



## Law (Feb 24, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> DarkCrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. If you reverse engineer the Playstation 3 security methods and then *blackmail* Sony by saying "Stop going after hackers or I'll release these files all over the Internet" *then* they'll get a court order and the police will *legally* raid your house and take anything that could possibly contain the information you're threatening to release.

Solution: Don't make threats.


----------



## T3GZdev (Feb 24, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nope. If you reverse engineer the Playstation 3 security methods and then *blackmail* Sony by saying "Stop going after hackers or I'll release these files all over the Internet" *then* they'll get a court order and the police will *legally* raid your house and take anything that could possibly contain the information you're threatening to release.
> 
> Solution: Don't make threats.



oh year i hear about that,
but what about the other lawsuits?
iv been seeing things lik e1000 law suits for the last couple weeks or month on n4g.


----------



## antwill (Feb 24, 2011)

God you people are so stupid sometimes. Nothing about this is illegal, he broke DMCA so Sony went after him with the local equivalent and the police raided his house, it's not like Sony forced the police to do anything illegal here...

Also just for the fun of it, have David Jaffe's opinion on the whole thing: 



Spoiler











Also does everyone saying "lets boycott Sony" realise how pathetic and stupid you sound in saying so? No one is forcing you to buy their products, you have a problem with the way they do business, then buy something else.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 24, 2011)

Regrading the waking up early thing,
I'd be pissed of if my doors were kicked down early in the morning and have all
my computers stolen!


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 24, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> God you people are so stupid sometimes. Nothing about this is illegal, he broke DMCA so Sony went after him with the local equivalent and the police raided his house, it's not like Sony forced the police to do anything illegal here...
> 
> Well considering you're posting on this board I'm sure you're broken the DMCA as well. Let me get your name and address so I can call the police. After all, its only right. You deserve no better treatment than the average pirate, or this poor sap, who was just trying to stand for consumer right. (In a very stupid way.)
> 
> ...



That's a good attitude for you to have. I'm sure its the same attitude currently shared by all the top Sony execs.

Good luck with that.


----------



## antwill (Feb 24, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 24, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> No, that's the attitude of someone who thinks using logic and reasoning and isn't a self-entitled child throwing a tantrum like the people who think boycotting Sony products will do anything, because they can't play their homebrews... grow up.[/b]



Hey. How's that glass house treating you?  

This has gone way beyond the consumers right to modify a console or play "homebrew."

In Sony's eyes a content pirate like you is no better than this misguided fool. I'm sorry you don't understand this very basic logic.

And I hate to tell you but boycotts actually do work. It only has to start with one person. There are so many alternatives to Sony on the market. Its not like they've got the market controlled like they did during the PS2 era. If I want another console I can buy an Xbox 360 or the Wii. If I want another portable game system I can buy the DS or a mobile device. If I want a decent TV I have plenty of options. 

People don't need Sony.


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 24, 2011)

@antwill
I can call you stupid very easily as well, but will that prove you're stupid?

The news have been over exaggerated by the ‘ps3 news’ sites to make a point, and people are reacting accordingly, and in many cases, over exaggerating the news themselves.  However, they are just interpreting the situation as they see fit. For example, you believe graf_chokolo broke the law, and therefore, Sony had every right to do what it did.   There are others, conversely, that believe he did nothing wrong, and Sony is using its position as a corporate entity to make a point and protect its interest however they see fit.  Let’s face it, the government would not care that much if it was your program some dude around the globe reversed engineered.  Many devs are now working undercover anonymously because of this, and ps3 research sites are being shut down.  This is a form of intimidation and oppression.

I’m not saying you’re wrong, or that I am right.  Everyone has the right for their own opinion on this matter. Just don’t start calling everyone that does not agree with you _stupid_.


----------



## antwill (Feb 24, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> This has gone way beyond the consumers right to modify a console or play "homebrew."*Okay then, if it's a consumers right, provide with a source, the law stating it is okay to run homebrew on a games console and not use the iphone example.*
> 
> In Sony's eyes a content pirate like you is no better than this misguided fool. I'm sorry you don't understand this very basic logic.*Because assuming someone is a pirate based on the forum they goto is not logic. I'm sorry you don't understand that.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion and I can agree with what you're saying, however I was calling those who overreact stupid, not those who actually explain their position and disagree with my opinion. Really t377y000's post is a good example of what I meant.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 24, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> _*slash*_


----------



## Splych (Feb 24, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> DarkCrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm makes sense .
at least this is how everyone should be thinking of it as . 
though most people are blind on one side and just think Sony is an evil company that controls the world .


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right. We should applaud and support the copyright police any time they arrest one of our fellow pirates.

That's a sentiment I'm sure all of the users on GBAtemp can support, especially the staff and the site founders. 

I mean, were all here just for the scenery.


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 24, 2011)

@SPH73

Graf_chokolo is not a pirate.  He worked intensively to bring back linux, a feature Sony removed.  Again, I simply cannot emphasize this more clearly, don't misinterpret this as a support for piracy.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> @SPH73
> 
> Graf_chokolo is not a pirate.  He worked intensively to bring back linux, a feature Sony removed.  Again, I simply cannot emphasize this more clearly, don't misinterpret this as a support for piracy.



Oh don't worry, I understand the issue. 

However I also understand the moral issues of being a pirate* and supporting a company that's cracking down on people like this.  Some people may not enjoy the company but we're all in the same boat, or better yet, we're all sailing in the same waters. 

Hoist the Jolly Roger. 

(*meaning myself and the other 99% of the people who post on gbatemp.)


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 24, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Sephxus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great statistic there man.


----------



## Splych (Feb 24, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> You're right. We should applaud and support the copyright police any time they arrest one of our fellow pirates.
> 
> That's a sentiment I'm sure all of the users on GBAtemp can support, especially the staff and the site founders.
> 
> I mean, were all here just for the scenery.


meh , i was pretty unclear about what i said . 
what i meant to say was that we shouldn't be thinking that Sony is an evil company that controls the world .
i didn't mean to say that we should be arresting everyone , i just believe that we shouldn't be thinking in such a way where Sony is viewed evil .
at least 50% of this thread has people saying "Sony is evil , this is unfair etc etc." but honestly , what would YOU do if you were in that position ?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 24, 2011)

Consumer Rights: fair entitlements due to consumers when buying from producers and resellers.

Is it fair that an advertised feature of the PS3 got removed?
Is it fair that a few users who bought the console not only to play games, but to explore the possibilities had their otherOS removed?
Is it fair that Sony as a company can remove anything they want to without advance notice?

I say no. Re-enabling otherOS is one thing, however getting Sony to lose to a precedent setting lawsuit and having them to acknowledge that they fucked up is another. One that since the ball is already rolling, needs to be won. Geohot may be a douche, he may have a head so large it can be used as a wrecking ball, but the cause he is now being forced into standing with will have precedent over more than just PS3 users.

Other companies are watching, and be sure that other countries as well. Geohot _needs_ to win this, if he _ doesn't_, you can bet the decision will be long standing, and reverse engineering will be put underground. The very same technique that has brought you every PC clone. Every PC past IBM's first PC is fundamentally a clone (Macs are not considered). Reverse engineering will not only be _illegal_, but this will prevent the flow of free speech and information across the internet (Which is pretty much run by big corporations as well).


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 24, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony is a corporation.  Face it.  Sony is treated as a corporation.  


ps - did you compare an individual to a corporation?  Will the government fight for your own interests?  (Hint: A country will go to war to protect a corporation's interests)

If I was a corporation, I will make sure people think whatever the hell I want them to think, or else...


----------



## hova1 (Feb 24, 2011)

it's shocking what is possible in my country. i feel bad.


----------



## Gagarin (Feb 24, 2011)

Lets starts riots like in Egipt and Libia. Sony and Kadafi must step down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antwill (Feb 24, 2011)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> Lets starts riots like in Egipt and Libia. Sony and Kadafi must step down!!!!!!!!!


So you Americans are willing to let the TSA trample all over your rights yet when a company tries to protect its IPs and stop hacking of it's consoles, you're all up in arms?


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lil' pirates are whining 'bout Sony actually doing something about hackers... Agreed, a raid is a biiiiiitt too far, but hey, he shouldn't have started hacking then.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 24, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Lil' pirates are whining 'bout Sony actually doing something about hackers... Agreed, a raid is a biiiiiitt too far, but hey, he shouldn't have started hacking then.


its not the fact that he hacked it, but threatened the company with data (which he released anyway after the raid)


----------



## Marlonguppy (Feb 24, 2011)

pocchama1996 said:
			
		

> This is getting ridiculous.
> Actually scratch that
> THIS IS MADNESS!


...
THIS IS SPARTA!


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 24, 2011)

Homebrewers, it is time...

WE'RE AT WAR!


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 24, 2011)

Wait... so what I'm hearing is Graf_Chokolo blackmailed Sony with the data? ...


----------



## Nujui (Feb 24, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Wait... so what I'm hearing is Graf_Chokolo blackmailed Sony with the data? ...


He said that if they did anything like this to him, he would release all of his research on HV.

Which he did.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 24, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Wait... so what I'm hearing is Graf_Chokolo blackmailed Sony with the data? ...


It isn't black mail. This is called 'Dealing with the highest authority'.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 24, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Wait... so what I'm hearing is Graf_Chokolo blackmailed Sony with the data? ...


Not really. He threatened them. Not really the same thing. He has the hyper-visor stuff, and he told Sony if they don't stop that he would release the data. Blackmail is done in private. He should have just put it up on the internet quietly, and on a sort of delayed release. Like a remote controlled bomb. He should have just put it out there and pulled the trigger.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 24, 2011)

They are basically saying that they should have control over the authority?
That isn't such a good idea in the first place. That would bring about more "hackers" than ever before.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 24, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Gagarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well actually its our console
i think the 300 dollars and more we bought for is enough proof that its ours


----------



## Law (Feb 24, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you're fine with letting kids get (officially) fondled at the airport by pedophiles (Yes, TSA will hire pedophiles as long as they weren't convicted of rape).

And for the record you *are* allowed to do whatever you want with it, but turning around to Sony and going "HEY SONY I HACKED YOUR SHIT AND IF YOU DON'T DO ____________ I'LL RELEASE IT ON THE INTERNET" isn't that great of an idea.

Think of it as putting your head in a sharks mouth.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 25, 2011)

im not saying sony cant protect thier consoles but they have to understand whats thiers and whats ours there ps3s  are the unsold ones  sitting in the stores my ps3 is the one i bought
dont protect mine protect yours


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> But you're fine with letting kids get (officially) fondled at the airport by pedophiles (Yes, TSA will hire pedophiles as long as they weren't convicted of rape).
> 
> And for the record you *are* allowed to do whatever you want with it, but turning around to Sony and going "HEY SONY I HACKED YOUR SHIT AND IF YOU DON'T DO ____________ I'LL RELEASE IT ON THE INTERNET" isn't that great of an idea.
> 
> Think of it as putting your head in a sharks mouth.




Not a grand idea to do such things >.> However, I don't think that's what happened? O.o At least not in the end, anyway....


----------



## ThePeon (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the idea we have in the society it is okey if big companies like Sony or coca cola or even the government steals money from the consumers/people when they do that it´s not a crime but when a person steal from them it is a crime. I say even if your a company or a single person stealing at all should be a crime. I say it serves Sony right they have them self to blame no one else.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 25, 2011)

What is it with people going "You Americans..." ? Seriously. What does being an American have anything to do with it?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 25, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> What is it with people going "You Americans..." ? Seriously. What does being an American have anything to do with it?


I am American, so people that say those insults are insulting me, which isn't such a great idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"Everything is the Americans fault" idea makes everybody feel better because they don't have to deal with the guilt that they caused.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 25, 2011)

People keep bring in stuff that not related to rights of our devices.. 

Right now we are focus on one thing and it the freedom of our devices.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 26, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> People keep bring in stuff that not related to rights of our devices..
> 
> Right now we are focus on one thing and it the freedom of our devices.
> I would agree with you...
> ...


----------



## Aijelsop (Feb 26, 2011)

This is why I don't buy Sony products. They're goin to [e_e] me if I even install a custom firmware.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 26, 2011)

Aijelsop said:
			
		

> This is why I don't buy Sony products. They're goin to [e_e] me if I even install a custom firmware.


Beware, the government is watching you...


----------



## T3GZdev (Feb 27, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> God you people are so stupid sometimes. Nothing about this is illegal, he broke DMCA so Sony went after him with the local equivalent and the police raided his house, it's not like Sony forced the police to do anything illegal here...
> 
> Also just for the fun of it, have David Jaffe's opinion on the whole thing:
> 
> ...


wow dude what this about me? i was just joking about that boycott thing, why are you being so emotional about it?
& i never said anything about not liking sony product, i was just talking about all these sueing people. its all over n4g lately & other places.


----------



## antwill (Feb 28, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> wow dude what this about me? i was just joking about that boycott thing, why are you being so emotional about it?
> & i never said anything about not liking sony product, i was just talking about all these sueing people. its all over n4g lately & other places.


First of all, whether you were joking or not doesn't matter, I was merely using your post as an example to explain what I meant, and no, you're not the only one who's been saying it. Just because you're joking, doesn't mean the rest of the people here are.


----------

